# pH problem



## snwsxbsktbll (Apr 28, 2006)

hey my pH in my pot is at around 7.5-7.8 which is too high i was wondering if there is any way to lower the pH with the plant already in the pot. i have done some research, but most places give information about how to lower the pH before you planted the plant. thanks.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 29, 2006)

How big is you plant??


----------

